# Iraq cuisine



## chesterchippy (Feb 18, 2005)

Part of my kid's Iraq project is to bring in food. The presentation is going to be for younger kids so I wondered if anyone knew of a recipe for cookies or something that travels well, can be kept at room temperature, and something that young kids would eat. Anyone have any recipies? Much appreciated.


----------



## Lugaru (Feb 21, 2005)

Hmm... if you want to cheat a little and make something REALLY good there's an iranian dish that my roomie cooks every other day. It's called "meat in greens" (cant remember it's real name) and it's a very boiled down mix of greens, kidney beans, lime juice, a tiny ammount of mint, 1 inch cubes of beef and a variety of spices. If your interested I can get the recipy from him... right now his father has a pot of it on the stove and I've been instructed to keep it from drying out... hehee I already stole a piece of meat though.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dates Halva*

Dates Halva

8 oz Stonned dates finely chopped 
2 oz Chopped walnuts 
2 oz Chopped almonds 
1/4 tsp Ground cinnamon 
1/4 tsp Groud allspice 
Icing sugar for dusting 

Method : 
Mix the dates, nuts and spices in a bowl, using your hands to work the ingredients together. Dust a work surface with icing sugar, and roll out the halva to about 2 cm?3/4 inch thickness.Cut into squares and sprinkle with icing sugar.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2005)

*Katayef*

Katayef 
(Sweet and Delicious Dessert)

As a little girl, Lana loved this desert that her mom made. When her mom considered it safe for her to attempt it, she passed on the recipe with supervision. Ever since then, her kids and friends have enjoyed it whenever she makes it. Here, the secret recipe is unleashed! 

This happens to be one of the children's favorites. 

· 1 package Katayef (shredded Filo Dough)
· 3 sticks sweet butter or margarine (melted)
· 1 pound fresh Ricotta Cheese
· Sweet syrup (see recipe following) 

In a large bowl, fluff the Katayef until it is all pulled apart. Pour the melted butter over the Katayef and keep on fluffing so it is all mixed together. Grease an oven-proof dish and layer 1/2 of the Katayef dough on the bottom. Spread all of the Ricotta Cheese over the dough, and layer with the remaining dough. Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven for about 40-50 minutes or until golden brown on top. Pour syrup on top and serve. "AWAFI". 

Recipe for Sweet Syrup
· 2 cups sugar 
· 1 tablespoon lemon juice
· 1 cup water 
· 1 tablespoon Rosewater 

Mix sugar, water, lemon juice in a saucepan and let boil for about 8 minutes. Add Rosewater and continue to boil for another minute. Remove from heat, let cool a bit, and pour over Katayef. Quantity is as desired for sweetness.


----------



## chesterchippy (Feb 22, 2005)

They all sound delicious. I don't think the kid can bring that meat dish on the school bus and I want to avoid nuts, so the last suggestion is the winner. Thanks for all your help.


----------

